# Performance Bodyshop Airdrie & Mclarens Kirkie



## rickyw (May 5, 2009)

Anyone used them? 

Cheers Guys


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Not used Performance myself By have heard good report about them.
I have a client going to check them out with is Porsche soon.
Recommending body shops is a bit hit and miss really. But worth a look and don't be frightened to tell them what you wish and ask them can they deliver it. To the T.
If they can guarantee this then walk away.
Gordon.


----------



## rickyw (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, It's quite hard to reccomend these sort of things. I rekon I'm just after the 'hell no don't go there' type of answer.

My needs are pretty simple. The repair needs to be every bit as good as the original finish. I hope to go along to Performance tomorrow for an estimate.


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

maclarens in kirky are spot on mate johnny the painter done ma 206 and hes **** hot at paintn.


----------



## rickyw (May 5, 2009)

OK Guys

Been along to a few places including Performance & Mclarens. Decided to go with Mclarens as they have given me a good price & appear to be most professional. Talked me through in detail the repair which helps build confidence.
Was put of Performance as their workshop looks a bit of a bomb site and to my untrained eye it looks like they are spraying the cars in the workshop which is quite dusty.


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

made a good choice mate with meclarin ace work from them unlike pb in chapellhall too dear and not quality work.


----------



## rickyw (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sure it will be a good job. They are booked out for the next week or so. Need to wait!!


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Let me know how the painting goes please, i need to get my bumper re-sprayed soon.

Thanks,

Agar


----------



## rickyw (May 5, 2009)

Agar said:


> Let me know how the painting goes please, i need to get my bumper re-sprayed soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Agar


No Probs:thumb:


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Ricky

I got a quote from McLarens and from Mitchell Inglis (SOuth St) and there was nowt in it. I thought McLarens seemed pretty good too, nice guy there called Mick who I spoke with. Just waiting on approval from fault party's insurers to proceed and will probably go with Mitchell Inglis as they are closer to me and I've used them before. 

Let us know how it goes.

Alan


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Scott & McFall in wishaw i find to be good quality and easy to deal with.


----------



## rickyw (May 5, 2009)

amclean said:


> Ricky
> 
> I got a quote from McLarens and from Mitchell Inglis (SOuth St) and there was nowt in it. I thought McLarens seemed pretty good too, nice guy there called Mick who I spoke with. Just waiting on approval from fault party's insurers to proceed and will probably go with Mitchell Inglis as they are closer to me and I've used them before.
> 
> ...


Okey Dokey.

Got the car back on Friday and the job is a good un  Quality of finish and colour match is spot on.

It was Michael that I dealt with also. He was only to pleased to explain exactly what was required for the repair. I'm really happy with the job and level of service.


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

rickyw said:


> Okey Dokey.
> 
> Got the car back on Friday and the job is a good un  Quality of finish and colour match is spot on.
> 
> It was Michael that I dealt with also. He was only to pleased to explain exactly what was required for the repair. I'm really happy with the job and level of service.


Do you happen to know what make of paint they use? Is it by any chance Glasurit?


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

Has anyone here had any bad work done at Mitchell Inglis? I'm in the process of trying to find a good bodyshop at the moment. 

After having had my car previously repaired, and amongst other things the colour match not being correct, I'm now looking for a bodyshop that uses Glasurit paint - as used in the factory by the manufacturer. 

The three I'm considering are...

Glasgow Audi
Mitchell Inglis
Stewart Rodden Motors


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been recommended Mitchell Inglis by a freinds father who got his Porsche bonnet re-sprayed by them. Porsche recongise the work by Michell Inglis as being so good that the paintwork is still covered by the original Porsche warranty.

Whats this about Glasurit paint and what makes it specail compared to other paints?

Cheers,
Agar


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

Agar said:


> I've been recommended Mitchell Inglis by a freinds father who got his Porsche bonnet re-sprayed by them. Porsche recongise the work by Michell Inglis as being so good that the paintwork is still covered by the original Porsche warranty.
> 
> Whats this about Glasurit paint and what makes it specail compared to other paints?
> 
> ...


Funnily enough, it's a Porsche i'm looking to get sprayed. I'm a VERY fussy bugger though.

Mitchell Inglis looks OK, what puts me off somewhat is the fact that they are turning over a high number of cars. I'm also aware of someone that has previously had some work done on their Porsche by them - albeit it was done through a Porsche dealer as a warranty repair. The chap ended up getting it done three times before he accepted it. Even then he said it wasn't perfect.

Glasurit is the paint Porsche, VW, and Audi use on their cars at the factory. I'm told to get the best colour match I should use Glasurit.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Caped Crusader said:


> Funnily enough, it's a Porsche i'm looking to get sprayed. I'm a VERY fussy bugger though.
> 
> Mitchell Inglis looks OK, what puts me off somewhat is the fact that they are turning over a high number of cars. I'm also aware of someone that has previously had some work done on their Porsche by them - albeit it was done through a Porsche dealer as a warranty repair. The chap ended up getting it done three times before he accepted it. Even then he said it wasn't perfect.
> 
> Glasurit is the paint Porsche, VW, and Audi use on their cars at the factory. I'm told to get the best colour match I should use Glasurit.


Thanks for the info on the Glasurit paint - sorry to hear about the Porsche owner with the problems at Mitchell Inglis. I'll be taking mine somewhere that uses the Glasurit paint. Let me know where you end up going please.

Cheers,
Agar


----------



## rickyw (May 5, 2009)

Caped Crusader said:


> Do you happen to know what make of paint they use? Is it by any chance Glasurit?


Don't know. But the colour match on my Alfa is perfect


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

That's Good Rickyw, as the insurer approved the estimate from McLarens for my car. Should be in within the week. Getting a clutch and Q2 diff done first.

Caped crusader, I had my wife's Merc repaired at Mitchell Inglis and was very happy with it. Silver metallic matched perfectly. Glagsow Audi also get good reputation.


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

amclean said:


> That's Good Rickyw, as the insurer approved the estimate from McLarens for my car. Should be in within the week. Getting a clutch and Q2 diff done first.
> 
> Caped crusader, I had my wife's Merc repaired at Mitchell Inglis and was very happy with it. Silver metallic matched perfectly. Glagsow Audi also get good reputation.


What was the finish like in terms of dirt or nibs in the paint? Did they do a good job of masking to avoid overspray etc?


----------



## rickyw (May 5, 2009)

amclean said:


> That's Good Rickyw, as the insurer approved the estimate from McLarens for my car. Should be in within the week. Getting a clutch and Q2 diff done first.
> 
> Caped crusader, I had my wife's Merc repaired at Mitchell Inglis and was very happy with it. Silver metallic matched perfectly. Glagsow Audi also get good reputation.


Q2 sounds good  Hope you get on OK at McLarens.


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

I got my XR3i fully resprayed by McLarens (many moons ago!) and it was perfect. My mates Impreza had to go back to Mitchell Inglis 3 times as the work was not up to standard - misaligned bumper, water leak and faulty light.


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

Has anyone else had any work done themselves or know anyone that has had work done at Mitchell Inglis?

COLZO, how long ago was this when your friend got the work done? What was their response when he went back with the faults?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Would Maclarens take on smaller jobs, such as colour-coding door handles? I'm a fussy sod...


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

Caped Crusader said:


> Has anyone else had any work done themselves or know anyone that has had work done at Mitchell Inglis?
> 
> COLZO, how long ago was this when your friend got the work done? What was their response when he went back with the faults?


About 2 years ago. Not very apologetic. Maybe things are better now but first impressions are important.


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Caped Crusader said:


> What was the finish like in terms of dirt or nibs in the paint? Did they do a good job of masking to avoid overspray etc?


CC

Sorry for late reply mate, been busy lately.

I was happy with it, I couldn't see any flaws on close inspection. It was an easy repair for them however, a new boot lid skin on a C class saloon. Only the boot lid was painted, there was no blasting in around the rear bumper or rear quarters.

Paint thickness differs to the rest of the car, that is all that gives it away.

Alan


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

Agar said:


> Thanks for the info on the Glasurit paint - sorry to hear about the Porsche owner with the problems at Mitchell Inglis. I'll be taking mine somewhere that uses the Glasurit paint. Let me know where you end up going please.
> 
> Cheers,
> Agar


That is my car going into Mitchell inglis for the repair on Monday 1st March. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Caped Crusader said:


> That is my car going into Mitchell inglis for the repair on Monday 1st March. I'll let you know how it goes.


Thanks for keeping me up to date - I replied to another one of your threads too.

This one has just reminded me about glasurite paint - do Mitchell Inglis use this type of paint?

Thanks,

Agar


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

I have just used Abercorn Coachworks in Paisley, the owner Willie done a top class job and can highly recommend i him.:thumb:


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

Agar said:


> Thanks for keeping me up to date - I replied to another one of your threads too.
> 
> This one has just reminded me about glasurite paint - do Mitchell Inglis use this type of paint?
> 
> ...


Yes, they do. This has been one of the deciding factors for me, because my car was painted in the factory with Glasurit.

What kind of car do you have, and what was it originally painted with by the manufacturer?

I think there is something to be said about going to the manufacturer's repairer for bodywork; They should be the best at getting the colour matched correctly, after all, they are more than likely to be painting the particular colour regularly. This is not to say other bidyshops can't match the paint correctly. They obviously can. For me though, I don't want the paint blended into adjacent panels. I want the paint to be applied edge-to-edge. Mitchell Inglis is the only garage that told they can do this with the colour of my car - basalt black.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Caped Crusader said:


> Yes, they do. This has been one of the deciding factors for me, because my car was painted in the factory with Glasurit.
> 
> What kind of car do you have, and what was it originally painted with by the manufacturer?
> 
> I think there is something to be said about going to the manufacturer's repairer for bodywork; They should be the best at getting the colour matched correctly, after all, they are more than likely to be painting the particular colour regularly. This is not to say other bidyshops can't match the paint correctly. They obviously can. For me though, I don't want the paint blended into adjacent panels. I want the paint to be applied edge-to-edge. Mitchell Inglis is the only garage that told they can do this with the colour of my car - basalt black.


I own a Mk4 Golf in tornado red - i think you said before that VW used that type of paint. Here's hoping Mitchell Inglis have experience with my colour & type of paint too.

Its only the bumper on mine that needs sprayed, so there would be no way i'd be getting it blended into the other adjacent panels that are perfect - its good to know that they can do that without any problems.

Let me know how yours goes.

Thanks again,

Agar


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

Agar said:


> I own a Mk4 Golf in tornado red - i think you said before that VW used that type of paint. Here's hoping Mitchell Inglis have experience with my colour & type of paint too.
> 
> Its only the bumper on mine that needs sprayed, so there would be no way i'd be getting it blended into the other adjacent panels that are perfect - its good to know that they can do that without any problems.
> 
> ...


Mitchell Inglis are VW approved, so should be able to get a perfect colour match for you. I'm going to see them in the morning. I will ask them about Tornado Red, and if they can easily match it and also if it would be Glasurit they would use on it. I will, of course, keep you posted as to how I get on with my car.

Oh, and if you're interested, they now have a website...

http://www.mitchellinglis.co.uk/


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Caped Crusader said:


> Mitchell Inglis are VW approved, so should be able to get a perfect colour match for you. I'm going to see them in the morning. I will ask them about Tornado Red, and if they can easily match it and also if it would be Glasurit they would use on it. I will, of course, keep you posted as to how I get on with my car.
> 
> Oh, and if you're interested, they now have a website...
> 
> http://www.mitchellinglis.co.uk/


That would be fantastic if you could ask them that for me please - very much appreciated :thumb:


----------

